# Things THEY should invent



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

My eyes are bad and I have a lot of trouble reading a measuring tape. I've looked everywhere for a digital read out tape measurer.

Black&Decker, Stanley, If you read this please invent a tape measurer with a digital read out so the vision impared can get more accurate measurements.

 



If anyone else has a suggestion of a tool they would like to see invented/developed, post them here.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 28, 2007)

I think someone has already outdone your suggestion:

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID5125152P4047832-Tools/Talking-Tape-Measure.aspx


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 28, 2007)

CraigFL said:


> I think someone has already outdone your suggestion:
> 
> http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID5125152P4047832-Tools/Talking-Tape-Measure.aspx


 Now thats cool


----------



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL they sure did. well, if they can make a talking one the should be able to make one with a digital read out.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 28, 2007)

Your going to love this one
http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default...=1&cm_mmc=ShoppingEngine*NexTag*hm0099*183576


----------



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Your going to love this one
> http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default...=1&cm_mmc=ShoppingEngine*NexTag*hm0099*183576



I'm buying one!


I can record my cursing and play iy back. That way I only have to curse once.








Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## Zom (Apr 28, 2007)

Zom said:


> I'm buying one!
> 
> 
> I can record my cursing and play iy back. That way I only have to curse once.
> ...




Edit: 

It didn't get very good feedback. But I don't really care about the voice recorder and it really doesn't look much bigger than the tape I have now. Oh well, I've spent $20.00 on much worse.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 28, 2007)

There are more out there in fact Bosch makes one too.  Just type in Digital Tape Measure on your google search box and a way you go. Here is another one to look at.
http://ourhouse.ninemsn.com.au/ourhouse/factsheets/db/gizmosandgadgets/07/771.asp


----------



## Kerrylib (Apr 30, 2007)

The digital measure is a great idea, but what about when you decide to "burn" and inch?

Most of the time I don't measure right to the end of the tape, I pull it out well past where I'm measuring.  I suppose new tool requires some new techniques to use it to its best advantage.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 30, 2007)

Uh-oh.. talking about burning an inch, Getting into accuracy.. 
Digital tape measures are NOT known for absolute accuracy.
They may be fine for rough framing, but I would NEVER use one in my cabinet shop!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 1, 2007)

Yah, I just keep my reading glasses handy. Truth be known, the only reason I would buy a digital measuring tape would be for estimates.


----------



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

If the digital one comes out, I'm buying it for my father for sure, he's got really bad sight and keeps a magnifying glass with him!


----------

